# Riviera 725 amp head & Fanon Courier one hundred PA head



## Wayek

Hi everyone! I recently purchased this Riviera "725" head from a pawn shop for $35.00 
the reason why I put 725 in quotes is because it sortof isn't a 725 but it is from Riviera/Pine (PEPCO) 

This one is alot different from the others I have seen 

here is an original Riviera 725 head 

















here is my Riviera 725 head 

























mine has 2 channels instead of the guitar/bass inputs and seperate volume controls for each channel... 
my amp tech worked on this for 2 days and we couldn't find a matching schematic for this type of amp (we found a schematic for the actual 725's but my tech said that it is totally different)

Pepco tube amp - Photos and Schematics - Pepco - The Canadian tube amp connection
(but yeah, this schematic doesn't match this amp) 

we got it working and all but my tech said that it should be louder with the 6v6 outputs and he wouldnt be able to go further without a proper schematic and considering all the digging I've been doing on these things I've only managed to find one other person who the same style and he is looking for a schematic too, it might not be so easy so I might just leave it the way it is... the amp sounds loud enough to me...the tech doesnt know if it is supposed to be this way or what but he still thinks that it should be putting out more output and there is something strange with the tone stack .. like someone tried to mod it or repair it 

schematic wanted for paul pepco Riviera 725 canadian tube amp 
(here is a link to a post where someone was asking for information which sounds like the exact same style of 725 that I have) 


here is another interesting piece that my guitar tech tech unearthed and gave to me 


























this is a Courier one hundred 280 watt tube PA head made by Fanon Electronics in Toronto
and it still has the tube layout stenciled onto the back of it...literally can't find ZILCH on this beast and am not interested in restoring it at the moment...the master volume is a push/pull knob which I thought was interesting. 

I know Fanon made megaphones and courier CB radios ... thats all I could find


----------



## Wayek

by the way, the amp sounds awesome 
just feels like it should be louder 

I'm gonna try to figure out a way to post clips cause the audio from my video camera is crap no matter what

I'll update soon and maybe get a picture of the inside


----------



## bcjek

I have the same Fanon head. 

It has an unusual tube compliment, including the 6CY7...!

A Canadian amp company modified them and sold them for guitar use. See here:

Tales From The Tone Lounge; Made In Canada-Verlage Amplifiers

Let me know if and when you are rebuilding yours. I might be willing to part with some of my parts.


----------



## bcjek

To clarify, the Verlage VTR-100 is a modified Fanon 100 Courier chassis. 

My Fanon came with gorgeous Japanese RCA Blackplate 6L6 clones. I use them elsewhere, and they sound great.


----------



## Wayek

cool! thanks for the info...

so these Fanon PAs work good for guitars too? 
I never really thought about getting it retubed to see if it works 

I'm also looking for a speaker cab for the riviera ... preferably a 15 in a big cabinet like the originals that came with it


----------



## stratele52

*Riviera 725 schematic*

Wayek, why your tech did not make a sketch of your Riviera 725 ? It's easy, very simple amplifier,

Those amps are like Fender and most amp of this area. I do myself lots of schematics when not avalaible.


----------



## Bevo

Put some tubes in the PA amp and give it a go, it could be fun especialy with a bass.


----------



## Wayek

stratele52 said:


> Wayek, why your tech did not make a sketch of your Riviera 725 ? It's easy, very simple amplifier,
> 
> Those amps are like Fender and most amp of this area. I do myself lots of schematics when not avalaible.


I'm not too sure actually... probably pressed for time or something like that 
he did say something was funny about the tone stack though


----------



## stratele52

Wavek, I understand that it take time ($$) to draw schematics, but I must say that a good tubes amp tech doesn't need a schematic for a amp like yours, for fixing the low volume problem. 
A good tech should know that this amp is built like old Fender amp and use Fender schematics.

I have a Riviera 725 too but a single channel and I fix another one which was not exactly the same, but they are basic easy amp to fix.


----------



## Wayek

should I send you a pic of the inside?


----------



## Wayek

anyways just an update an this.... STILL havent figured out how to fix the tone stack.. he says its not like a fender and I'm really not sure what to do with it
for only 40 bucks its not too much of a clunker


----------



## skydt

*Fanon head*



Wayek said:


> Hi everyone! I recently purchased this Riviera "725" head from a pawn shop for $35.00
> the reason why I put 725 in quotes is because it sortof isn't a 725 but it is from Riviera/Pine (PEPCO)
> 
> This one is alot different from the others I have seen
> 
> here is an original Riviera 725 head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my Riviera 725 head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine has 2 channels instead of the guitar/bass inputs and seperate volume controls for each channel...
> my amp tech worked on this for 2 days and we couldn't find a matching schematic for this type of amp (we found a schematic for the actual 725's but my tech said that it is totally different)
> 
> Pepco tube amp - Photos and Schematics - Pepco - The Canadian tube amp connection
> (but yeah, this schematic doesn't match this amp)
> 
> we got it working and all but my tech said that it should be louder with the 6v6 outputs and he wouldnt be able to go further without a proper schematic and considering all the digging I've been doing on these things I've only managed to find one other person who the same style and he is looking for a schematic too, it might not be so easy so I might just leave it the way it is... the amp sounds loud enough to me...the tech doesnt know if it is supposed to be this way or what but he still thinks that it should be putting out more output and there is something strange with the tone stack .. like someone tried to mod it or repair it
> 
> schematic wanted for paul pepco Riviera 725 canadian tube amp
> (here is a link to a post where someone was asking for information which sounds like the exact same style of 725 that I have)
> 
> 
> here is another interesting piece that my guitar tech tech unearthed and gave to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a Courier one hundred 280 watt tube PA head made by Fanon Electronics in Toronto
> and it still has the tube layout stenciled onto the back of it...literally can't find ZILCH on this beast and am not interested in restoring it at the moment...the master volume is a push/pull knob which I thought was interesting.
> 
> I know Fanon made megaphones and courier CB radios ... thats all I could find


Hello. If you are still about e-mail me about your fanon head. Cheers. [email protected]


----------



## RAYAR

*Re: Fanon head*

I see this thread is a few years old but I see that Riviera is a "PA725", a PA amp based on the 725. That would be the reason for the two channels and not guitar and base inputs. I noticed the "PA" in the middle of the face plate and then noticed the "PA725" over on the right side of the face plate.

Ray


----------

